# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Как доказать доктору, что вегетарианство полезнее мясоедения?

## Екатерина Мирная

У меня такая ситуация. Есть знакомый доктор. Нередко общаемся. Но с мясом - проблема. Он прям пишет в своих книгах, что нужно его употреблять в пищу. Его, кстати, аргумент, что как это так - "Индия ядерная страна, убивает людей, а животных нельзя кушать?" 

Как-то связан уровень pH с пользой и вредом пищи? У меня есть такая информация, что более щелочная пища (с высшим уровнем рН) - полезнее, а более кистотная (с низшим уровнем рН) - более вредна. Это так? Если так, то какие уровни рН мяса и вег пищи? А то есть противоречивая информация

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

С врачами лучше не спорить. Себе дороже.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Найдите доктора вегетарианца, который объяснит коллеге на доступном ему языке. Что касается Индии, то вегетарианство - это не изобретение Индии, а сознательный выбор разумного человека. Причины для этого могут быть разнообразные: один поймет, что по физиологии человек не мясоед, другой захочет поправить здоровье, третьего заденут за живое моральные или религиозные аргументы, и так далее. Поэтому мясоеды и вегетарианцы есть в любом обществе.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> У меня такая ситуация. Есть знакомый доктор. Нередко общаемся. Но с мясом - проблема. Он прям пишет в своих книгах, что нужно его употреблять в пищу. Его, кстати, аргумент, что как это так - "Индия ядерная страна, убивает людей, а животных нельзя кушать?" 
> 
> Как-то связан уровень pH с пользой и вредом пищи? У меня есть такая информация, что более щелочная пища (с высшим уровнем рН) - полезнее, а более кистотная (с низшим уровнем рН) - более вредна. Это так?


Если врача учили 6 лет и еще несколько лет в ординатуре... итого десяток лет жизни... с чего бы ему вдруг слушать вас, не-врача. Особенно учитывая специфику и сложность профессии... Стали бы вы сами верить непрофессионалу, который дает вам советы по вашей профессии? 

Интересно, что сейчас новые поколения врачей учат совсем иначе, более молодые могут давать предписания, весьма согласующиеся с Аюрведой. И в Аюрведе также есть советы для мясоедов. 

О пользе или вреде еды правильнее говорить, исходя из целей жизни. Есть здоровые долгожители-мясоеды и вегетарианцы, умирающие молодыми. Дело ведь не только в еде, но и карме. Так что суть вопроса не в "более здоровой пище", а в том, что для тех, кто выбирает выход из самсары, ахимса является абсолютной необходимостью. Тело и сознание должны быть чисты, чтобы не препятствовать душе. 





> Если так, то какие уровни рН мяса и вег пищи? А то есть противоречивая информация


Если в общем, то вегетарианская ощелачивает, мясная закисляет. PH - это довольно упрощенный подход. Суть в том, что каждый организм имеет свой микробиом, от которого зависит гораздо больше в плане здоровья тела, чем все привыкли думать. У мясоедов и вегетарианцев микробиомы абсолютно разные, отсюда отличающиеся подходы к здоровью и питанию. Важнее, чем просто PH, знать, как работает ЖКТ в целом, и отсюда действовать осознанно в своих привычках питания.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> "Индия ядерная страна, убивает людей, а животных нельзя кушать?"


Да, с волками жить... Индия весьма и весьма пострадала в свое время из-за своей политики ненасилия.

Насчет "животных нельзя есть": акцент делается из-за коров. Корова - одна из матерей человека. 
Но людям низкого сознания, не идущим по духовному пути, разрешается есть мясо низших животных. 
И не без последствий, воздаяние предусмотрено, поскольку в телах животных заключены такие же души.

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

> Но людям низкого сознания, не идущим по духовному пути, разрешается есть мясо низших животных.


С чего это вы взяли? Кто разрешает им грешить и идти в ад, оставаться в самсаре? Разве мы не несем ответственность за наших близких - родственников, знакомых, заблуждающихся докторов-мясоедов, за то, чтобы они избежали адской самсары? Почему вы говорите, что им разрешено кушать мясо?



> И в Аюрведе также есть советы для мясоедов.


Ну вы же знаете, что Дханвантари, принесший Аюрведу - воплощение Вишну, так? Тогда как можно называть Аюрведой то, что противоречит питанию, которому следует Вишну? То, что противоречит духу вайшнавизма в плане питания - то противно Кришне, Вишну, - и Дханвантари в том числе, а значит всей науке о здоровье. Я удивляюсь, как преданные разрешают кушать мясо непреданным...




> с чего бы ему вдруг слушать вас, не-врача. Особенно учитывая специфику и сложность профессии... Стали бы вы сами верить непрофессионалу, который дает вам советы по вашей профессии?


он наш семейный доктор. Нередко общаемся. И дошло до разбора более таких тонких вещей как, кушает ли он мясо или нет. Вот и начался у нас горячий с ним диспут :-)

Почему бы ему слушать меня, не профессионала? Ну, очень просто - я преданная (Стараюсь ею стать, нет предела совершенству). А преданные должны делиться истиной с более падшими душами. Проявлять к ним милость, сострадание, ведь так?

Я помню книгу Бхакти Викаши Свами, и он пишет, что 



> Вобщем-то, непреданным, мы не советуем повторять Харе Кришна, следовать высоким идеалам вайшнавизма. Если человек этого не принимает - мы ему проповедуем жизнь в благости


Приблизительно такие его слова. Поэтому, почему вы говорите, что не надо проповедовать таким докторам-мясоедам жизнь в благости? Да, у нас зашел спор на эту тему, и я ему говорю, что "конечно, всё зависит от вашего понимания, от вашей религии (философии), что в ней грех, а что - не грех". И тут мне будет сложно вас переубедить, что ваши христианские священники, разрешающие мясоедение - не правы..."

Я вот вспоминаю очень хорошую историю об испорченном телефоне. И мне на мысль приходит аналогия, что часто в философии, религии - есть проблема того самого "испорченного телефона", когда знание передается не по парампаре, а с икажениями. И люди слепо верятв эти искажения, в эту так всказать иллюзию, и даже ложь о пользе тех или иных грехов (в т ч мясоедения).

Вот сегодня была у доктора. И зашла речь о моем питании. Сразу сказала что вегетарианка. Так доктор мне стала навязывать "кущайте мясо, сало, селедку\рыбу, лук" и т д. Я говорю "нет уж, извините, хотите идти в ад, возможно вечный за такое - идите самие - грешите, кушайте это всё, но не надо втягивать в этот ад других..."

Мне уже надоело говорить вокруг да около, в таких принципиальных вопросах. Если шастры говорят, что мясоедение - адский\самасрный грех - то почему я должен скрывать эту истину, даже если она не приятная для других? Ведь в любом случае, этот "яд" потом обернется нектаром, когда человек почувтсвует высшый вкус в свободе от этих грехов...




> С врачами лучше не спорить. Себе дороже.


что вы имеете ввиду? почему?




> Найдите доктора вегетарианца, который объяснит коллеге на доступном ему языке.


да, я думал об этом. Хорошая идея - завести себе семейного доктора аюрведического. преданного.

я записал ему книги и статьи о вегетарианстве, но похоже он вообще это всё не читал, не читает. Как будто вообе ему всё равно "что входит и что выходит"



> «Не то, что входит в уста, оскверняет человека, но то, что выходит из уст, оскверняет человека» Мф. 15:11.


Преданные согласны с этим утверджением апостола Матфея? Или Матфей что-то здес согрешил и наспекулировал, во имя религии - написал ложь антивайшнавскую?

Если задуматься над этими словами (святого?) апостола Матфея, то ... понять слова можно по-разному. Например, одно понимание, амое как по мне поверхностное. Это некое оправдание своему мясоедению. Человек думает - "не важно что я кушаю. Мясо рыбу яйца - какая разница? Это же не грех? Даже священники кушают это всё. И Иисус кушал мясо. Так что я как идущий по стопам Христа - не грешу делая то же самое"...
И видимо Матфей думал то же самое, когда это сказал.

Но, во перых я не знаю, был ли Иисус вегетарианцем или нет. Преданные, у меня открытый важный вопрос ко всем:



> был ли Иисус вегетарианцем? Если ли он рыбу, мясо, яйца? Лук чеснок грибы?


От этого для меня будет многое зависеть. Или же я буду и дальше искать подтверждения христианских святых, которые кое-как, в каких-то случаях говорили о важности воздержания от плоти (обычноот мяса, может быть от рыбы, но не встречал чтобы они запрещали яйца кушать) - и аргументировать этими словами свою точку зрения, или же окажется это бесполезным трудом, ведь "Если Иисус ел рыбу" - то все аргументы святых христиан, которые не ели рыбу (и\или ждаже яйца,в отличии от него) - какую будут иметь силу?

Подобно этому, какую силу будут иметь слова Прабхупады по этому поводу, для челвоека, который не верит в Кришну, а верит только в свою "медицину" (и так называемых святых, разрешающих то, что вайшнавы называют грехами)

Да, и кстати вторая версия интерпретации слов, что 



> «Не то, что входит в уста, оскверняет человека, но то, что выходит из уст, оскверняет человека» Мф. 15:11.


у меня такая, что "прежде всего - не еда, а философия, которая оправдывает тут или иную пищу как разрешенную". Соответственно, нужно говорить не о том, что человек кушает, а каково его философия, почему он верит тем или иным людям - апостолу Матфею, Иисусу (видимо он все же кушал рыбу, и даже пасхального агнца" (ягнёнка или козлёнка)

Да, кстати я вот подумала, если это козленок - тогда это прям шиваитский подход - кушать козла или козу, но предложить вначале её Кали (Дурге, Шиве). Но тогда получается противоречие: с одной стороны Иисус был в храме Джаганнатха, и преподносится как вайшнав, преданный Кришны-Джаганнатха, а если же он ел козленка - то он уже шиваит (хотя не известно что было раньше - поедание козла или посещение Иисусом храма Кришны?) Преданные вопрос:



> что было раньше - поедание козла или посещение Иисусом храма Кришны?


кстати, вероятно его посещение храма Джаганнатха, да Индии (и других стран востока) - это мало повлияло на Иисуса. Он ведь так и не стал говорить ничего ни о самсаре, ни о карме, ни о чем санскритском, ведическом...

Мне было бы интересно услышать, узнать "истории успеха" - как преданные доказывали, доказывают другим - мясоедам - о том, что мясоедение - запрещено, и чтобы это стало убедительным, и мясоед отказался в итоге от всех этих грехов.

Если эта тема мало проработана - то было бы хорошо создать методологию - как общаться с мясоедом. Как его переубеждать. Ведь есть же наука убеждения. Почему не использовать ее в служении Кришне? Тем более, как по мне, то что делают доктора-вегетарианцы - это очень полезное служение всему обществу - Торсунов, к примеру - приводит людей к вегетарианству. Они могут и не знать что он преданный - но становятся вегетарианцами благодаря ему...

Может быть мне стоит купить книгу Торсунова и подарить это знакомому доктору? Есть ли у Торсунова книги конкретно о разборе этого греха мясоедения с доказательствами вреда мясоедения (речь даже не о греховности и не запугивании адом\самсарой, тем более в последнюю, в реинкарнацию он даже не верит это мой знакомый доктор)? Я бы купил такую книгу. Если нет у Торсунова такой книги - может быть он напишет по нашей просьбе или кто-то другой и преданных аюрведистов? Или есть такие книги уже? Прошу просветите? Никогда не искала книги именно с такой темой - "доказательство с точки зрения науки\медицины вреда мясоедения"...

Кстати, это очень важный момент. Если мы просто верим в вегетарианство, но у нас окажется что нет никаких аргументов для того, чтобы НАУЧНО, с т зр медицины доказать, что "вегетарианство - в самом деле полезнее, а мясоедение - вредное" - то ... грош (?) цена нашему вегетарианству. Мы сами не уверены в своей правоте, не знаем научных-медицинских доказательств о вреде мяса (рыбы яиц), и в то же время - о полезности вегетарианства...

Мне очень не зватает подобной книги. Я нередко общаюсь с непреданными (это же естественно), и когда я хочу что-то посоветовать - в первую очередь говорю о верде мясоедения... Чтобы они откзаались хотя бы от этого. Такие есть и среди моихродственников - немало, даже почти все - мясоеды. Если я смогу доказать доктору - то будет проще доказать и не доктору-мясоеду. Но у каждого свои причины грешить. Свои причины - почему они кущают мясо, и не слушают мои аргументы. И было бы хорошо разраотать или узнать готовую методологию - как проповедовать в каждом их этих случаев.

Я никогда не проходила курсов о том как проповедовать людям жизнь в благости, без грехов. Преданные, поделитесь опытом в этом, прошу очень :-) Прабхупада хотел очень чтобы мы были сострадательны к заблудшим мясоедам, грешникам, и не ругали их, а (возможно со слезами на глазах, как это делал Нитьянанда) убедительно попросили (и это сработало): "пожалуйста, не грешите больше"




> Из жизни Господа Нитьянанды
> Праламбасура, Двивида никогда не доводили до того, чтобы Баларама истекал кровью. Но Мадхай... сначала он побежал за Нитьянандой, который является воплощением Баларамы, желая Его убить. И на этом он не остановился, в один из следующих дней Мадхай бросил в Господа Нитьянанду горшок, который разбил Ему голову до крови. Кровь словно рекой хлынула по Его лицу и одежде. И как на это отреагировал Господь Нитьянанда, обладающий безграничным могуществом Господа Баларамы? Без всяких сомнений, Он мог просто убить его на месте движением одного лишь пальца, как какого-то маленького комарика. Но что же Нитьянанда Прабху? Он молебно сложил ладони и со слезами на глазах стал умолять Мадхая:
> 
> «Мне не важно, что ты сделал, Мне просто так больно видеть твое падшее положение,
> прими имя Кришны, просто прими имя Кришны и ты достигнешь Меня — и Я стану твоим... »
> 
> Но Мадхай ни на грамм не оценил такую уникальную возможность. Его греховное сердце ещё больше от этого разгорелось гневом. Он взял другой горшок и поднял, чтобы ударить Его еще раз. Но тут Джагай, брат Мадхайя, который был настолько же грешен как и Джагай, остановил своего брата. Джагай, всего лишь увидев искреннее сострадание, прощение и любовь Господа Нитьянанды, полностью изменился, его сердце растаяло. Для этого ему достаточно было всего лишь увидеть прощение Господа Нитьянанды. И он стал останавливать Мадхайя: «Не трогай Его, разве ты не видишь, что Этот человек возвышенный святой, Он — воплощение смирения, сострадания, прощения». Но Мадхай всё равно продолжал добиваться своего — хотел убить Господа Нитьянанду.
> 
> Видя такое поведение негодного Мадхая, Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху проявил свою чакру и хотел было уже наказать негодяя, лишив его жизни, но тут Господь Нитьянанда взмолился: «Мой Господь, если Ты убьешь этого человека, значит, можно убивать и всех остальных, потому что в Кали-югу все примерно такие же»
> ...


Прошу, не уходите от дискусии.

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

> Да, с волками жить... Индия весьма и весьма пострадала в свое время из-за своей политики ненасилия.


Есть такой фильм - Танцующий с волками (1990) — Dances with Wolves. Не смотрела. Но по названию понятно, что можно с волками, людьми, вроде волков, которые готовы нас даже убить как Мадхай, который бросил в Господа Нитьянанду горшок, который разбил Ему голову до крови. Да, мы не Боги, я - не Бог, но иногда бывает надо быть как садху и говорить неприятные людям истины. Разве нельзя этого делать? Ведь тогда мы все будем прогрессировать. Неужели только меня беспокоит проповедь докторам-мясоедам, и научно-мед. подтверждение нашей вайшнавской диеты?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Екатерина, если в беседе с неверующим человеком использовать такие слова, как "грех", "ад" - он просто посчитает вас религиозным фанатиком и не будет слушать ваши аргументы.

Посмотрите, в поисковиках можно найти много хороших статей в защиту вегетарианства без религиозной составляющей.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Прошу, не уходите от дискусии.


Вы получите все ответы, не беспокойтесь, пожалуйста. Просто вы только начали о себе рассказывать, и до этого я вам писала "в общем", обзорно, - ведь не понятно сразу, с кем разговариваем. Вот вы, оказывается, готовы говорить о милости Господа Нитьянанды. Так это совсем иное дело...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> С чего это вы взяли? Кто разрешает им грешить и идти в ад, оставаться в самсаре? Разве мы не несем ответственность за наших близких - родственников, знакомых, заблуждающихся докторов-мясоедов, за то, чтобы они избежали адской самсары? Почему вы говорите, что им разрешено кушать мясо?


Я же написала "не без последствий, воздаяние предусмотрено, поскольку в телах животных заключены такие же души". Мы можем сообщить им о последствиях. Но выбор остается за ними. В этом смысле им позволено - они вольны выбирать. 




> Ну вы же знаете, что Дханвантари, принесший Аюрведу - воплощение Вишну, так? Тогда как можно называть Аюрведой то, что противоречит питанию, которому следует Вишну? То, что противоречит духу вайшнавизма в плане питания - то противно Кришне, Вишну, - и Дханвантари в том числе, а значит всей науке о здоровье. Я удивляюсь, как преданные разрешают кушать мясо непреданным...


Сам Вишну им не запрещает. Но дается знание: "вот так этот мир устроен, сейчас ешь мясо ты - в следующей жизни будут есть тебя". Или Кришна говорит Арджуне в конце БГ: "Теперь обдумай  всё и сделай выбор". Если Кришна не запрещает - то и мы не можем запрещать. Мы можем давать ЗНАНИЕ о последствиях. Но запрещать или разрешать - не наша функция.





> Вот сегодня была у доктора. И зашла речь о моем питании. Сразу сказала что вегетарианка. Так доктор мне стала навязывать "кущайте мясо, сало, селедку\рыбу, лук" и т д. Я говорю "нет уж, извините, хотите идти в ад, возможно вечный за такое - идите сами - грешите, кушайте это всё, но не надо втягивать в этот ад других..."


Надо просто каждый раз смотреть по ситуации... кому-то требуется сказать одно, кому-то другое. Это с опытом приходит.

Вот вы спрашиваете про МЕТОДИКУ. Методика в том, что вы учитесь различать людей и зависеть в проповеди от Параматмы.  Есть четыре типа праведников, четыре типа грешников... Постепенно это всё узнаете, как с разными людьми себя вести. Не всем надо всё говорить. Бывают такие, от общения с кем требуется уходить. 

Или например, преданные постоянно сталкиваются с тем, что не все их родные и близкие разбежались становиться вегетарианцами (и это та самая свобода выбора человека). Поэтому есть и другая тактика : не спорить, не умничать , а просто угощать прасадом. Так давать милость Бога - не в виде знания, а в виде прасада. 





> Мне уже надоело говорить вокруг да около, в таких принципиальных вопросах. Если шастры говорят, что мясоедение - адский\самасрный грех - то почему я должен скрывать эту истину, даже если она не приятная для других? Ведь в любом случае, этот "яд" потом обернется нектаром, когда человек почувтсвует высший вкус в свободе от этих грехов...


Если вы знаете, как сказать так, чтобы они приняли - вы обязаны это сделать. Это участие в миссии Господа. Остается учиться искусству проповеди.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Мне было бы интересно услышать, узнать "истории успеха" - как преданные доказывали, доказывают другим - мясоедам - о том, что мясоедение - запрещено, и чтобы это стало убедительным, и мясоед отказался в итоге от всех этих грехов.
> 
> Если эта тема мало проработана - то было бы хорошо создать методологию - как общаться с мясоедом. Как его переубеждать. Ведь есть же наука убеждения.


Начинать надо с того, чтобы понять, кто перед вами. Например, случай, похожий на ваш. 

Преданный превосходно и логично приводит всевозможные аргументы - врач остается глух. Дело в том, что если у человека нет благочестия (_сукрити_ - на санскрите), чтобы принять высшее знание о Боге - он не примет самых превосходных и научных (а они есть) аргументов. Увы. Никакое убеждение не сработает. 

Преданные _санкиртаны_  из сострадания могут создавать людям отсутствующее них благочестие. Делиться с ними милостью Бога безо всякой причины. Именно это и делал Шрила Прабхупада и делают в наше время многие его ученики. Чтобы люди получили хотя бы какой-то вкус и начали понимать Бога, поются святые имена - Харе Кришна _маха-мантра_ - и раздается _прасад_ Кришны. 

Другой случай. У врача _сукрити_  с прошлой жизни есть, занимается йогой. С легкостью может принять лакто-вегетарианство. Делает это, проводит исследования, пишет статьи и пропагандирует другим.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> «Не то, что входит в уста, оскверняет человека, но то, что выходит из уст, оскверняет человека» Мф. 15:11.


На форуме много тем в этом контексте, надо просто поискать.

----------


## Светлана )

«Вегетарианство в мировых религиях» Стивен Роузен.
он -лайн бесплатно:
https://knigogid.ru/books/463076-veg...ligiyah/toread

"Так написано в Библии?" Стивен Роузен.
Скачать бесплатно:
http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...uka&Itemid=121

Книга «Так написано в Библии?» показывает, что Библия и Веды — не просто близки, а родны, да и, как все Священные Писания, исходят из одного источника — Бога.

Единственное отличие — Веды часто намного детальнее говорят о том, что в Библии лишь кратко и мимоходом упоминается.

Даже в Библии об этом говорится:

«Еще многое имею сказать вам, но теперь вы не можете вместить» — Ев. от Иоана Гл. 16:12

«Если Я сказал вам о земном, и вы не верите, — как поверите, если буду говорить вам о небесном» — Ев. от Иоана Гл. 3:12

----------


## Елизавета Н

Екатерина, вы говорите, что доктор должен вас слушать только потому, что вы преданная. По моему опыту, быть преданной (или стараться ею быть) не означает автоматически иметь авторитет в глазах непреданных. Мои родственники до сих пор считают, что меня затянула секта, так что они просто не станут слушать ничего исходящего из моих уст. Поэтому мне остается только проповедовать собственным примером. Когда я прихожу к ним в гости, они упорно предлагают мне поесть мясо; а я упорно отказываюсь. И так уже 7 лет. За эти семь лет я не исчахла от недостатка необходимых аминокислот, чувствую себя лучше чем раньше, и они это видят. Постепенно до них дойдет. По своему опыту я знаю, что, пока человек сам не постарается хоть немного чтоб до него дошло, до него не дойдет. Если человек сам не хочет принимать знания, любые ваши аргументы скорее принесут больше вреда, чем пользы.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А мои родные 28 лет видят, что можно отлично питаться на лакто-вегетарианстве, и им все очень вкусно, что я готовлю, но сами не переходят ) Так что дело не в том, что до них не доходит... всем просто нравятся именно их привычки питания. И просто ради некоей высшей цели не готовы их менять, если эту цель не приняли. Лакто-вегетарианство - это по сути дела, лакмусовая бумажка сознания. Никто не способен быть всю жизнь лакто-вегетаринцем без этической или религиозной составляющей.

----------


## Елизавета Н

Да, матаджи, я думаю, вы правы: я слышала, что многие люди, побыв вегетарианцами, снова становятся мясоедами, и это происходит потому, что у них нет достаточно высокой цели в жизни.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Изменение цели жизни родственников. - это самое глубинное и самое сложное. Да и родителей не учат - иначе у них пропадает вкус родительской расы. Остается только уповать на милость к ним Кришны и просто любить такими, какие они есть. Чему удалось научить - это приготовить к приезду что-то, что я могу предложить Кришне. Однажды (лет через 25) приезжаю, предлагаю на столе около холодильника, перевожу взгляд, а там Кришна Трибханга холодильнике, Его трехмерный барельеф на магните из Индии, подарили им   :swoon:  ))) Или прошу прикупить например, сухого молока, которое у нас в продаже отсутствует. Тогда и вкус отношений остается, и получается, они в служении. Бывает и так, что  родные легко принимают _бхакти_ . А у кого-то совсем не принимают - в этой жизни. В любом случае, благо все получают...

----------


## Елизавета Н

Да, верно. Мои родители копаются в огороде и дают нам овощей, которые мы предлагаем соответственно. Так что я тоже, в какой-то степени, задействую их (родителей, и овощей тоже) в служении.
Еще, насколько я понимаю, если человек достигает больших высот в преданном служении, Кришна дает милость не только этому человеку, но и его близким.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Мне нравится пример с цепочкой - когда приподнимаешь одно звено лежащей цепочки, и другие звенья поднимаются. Благо получают близкие всех преданных, не только больших высот. Только количество поколений разнится. Чем выше одно звено - тем больше поколений возвышается.

----------


## Елизавета Н

Мне тоже нравится этот пример))

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

:smilies:

----------


## Пудов Андрей

У врачей склад ума, на мой взгляд, другой. Им *доказательства нужны* вашего превосходного здоровья.  :smilies:  Можно повысить количество бобовых, содержащих белки, в рационе. Так, например, чечевичный суп моё повседневное блюдо, иногда очень разварившаяся чечевица может пахнуть как курица. Неприятно до тошноты, конечно, но *хорошие анализы на кровь не сдашь*, если не будешь есть много сметаны, адыгейского сыра (остерегайтесь подделок -- сыр "Адыге" не производится на лицензированной территории, etc).
Недавно в рационе появились грецкие орехи. Кешью дорогие, если у кого позволяют финансы, дополняйте свой рацион и ими, у них очень приятный вкус.
Мой врач мне не втирает о пользе мяса, когда у меня с анализами в порядке. С холестерином только беда. Мамину выпечку на выходных меньше поглощать нужно.  :smilies: 
Хлеб, принятие прасада более чем три раза в день (такое часто бывает) -- основная моя проблема. Без хлеба не сытно, а углеводы откладываются в жиры.
После нескольких лет практики экадаши начинаешь понимать, насколько хлеб сытная пища.  :smilies:  Пусть даже российский.

Оффтоп: экадаши реальная очищающая мощь. Правда, для дурака, подобного мне, нужно в два или три раза больше экадаши.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Он прям пишет в своих книгах, что нужно его употреблять в пищу.


А какие им проведены эксперименты, скажем, с сикхами и иными группами, где вегетарианство можно проследить на примерах от новорожденных до глубоких стариков? Если бы он был прав, то в СССР, РФ и иных странах уголовная статься "Членовредительство" включала бы и вегетарианство как подпункт. 

А "Две книги против Иовиниана" Иеронима Стридонского следует и сейчас признать экстремистским материалом или литературой вводящей в заблуждение?

 

Положим, что мясная пища есть общая принадлежность всех народов, и кто где родился, то им и позволено. Но какое это значение имеет для нас, коих житие на небесах, - которые, стоят выше Пифагора и Емпедокла, и всех последователей мудрости, считаем себя обязанными не тому, от кого родились, но тому, кем возрождены, которые плоть свою, непокорную и увлекающую возбуждением похотей, подчиняем себя воздержанием? 

Ядение мяса, питье вина, пресыщение чрева - рассадник похоти. Почему и комик говорит: «без Цереры и Бахуса зябнет Венера». Пороки входят в душу посредством пяти чувств, как бы через некоторые окна. Вражеское войско не может овладеть митрополиею и замком ума прежде, чем ворвется в ворота его. Душу ослабляют их возмущения, и она пленяется зрением, слухом, обонянием, вкусом, осязанием.

Доставляет ли кому удовольствие игры в цирке, или борьба атлетов,  или подвижность комедиантов, красота женщин, блеск драгоценных камней, одежд, металлов и прочих вещей того же рода,- свобода души похищена через окна лаз, и исполняется известное пророческое изречение: вошла смерть чрез окна ваши (Иер.21). Затем слух прельщается различными звуками органа и переливами голосов; и все что не входит посредством ушей из стихов поэтов и комедиантов, тонких шуток и песен мимов, расслабляет мужество душевное.

Далее, кому не известно, что страсть к пище, есть мать жадности и держит на земле душу, как бы обремененную кандалами? Из-за короткого удовольствия аппетита обходят земли и моря, и целую жизнь потеем мы над работаю, чтобы прошло через нашу глотку сладкое вино и драгоценная пища. Ощущение же чужих тел и пламенная страсть к женщинам, представляет собой соседство с безумием…..

Итак, когда через эти ворота достигнут до замка ума нашего как бы некоторые полки возмущений,- где окажется свобода, где мужество его, где помышление о Боге, особенно когда ощущение рисует ему и прошлые наслаждения, и напоминанием пороков побуждает душу сочувствовать им и некоторым образом совершать то, чего она не делает в данную минуту?.....

… Чувства телесные представляют собой как бы коней, бегущих безотчетно, а душа, по подобию возницы, обуздывает бегущих удилами. И как кони без правящего ими низвергаются в пропасть: так и тело без водительства и управления со стороны души увлекается к собственной гибели.
Другое сравнение души и тела делается философами: они говорят что тело – дитя, а душа педагог. Почему и историк (Саллюстий) говорит: «в душе мы имеем власть, в теле служебное орудие. Одно нам общее с богами, другое с – животными». 

Итак, если благоразумие педагога не будет управлять пороками юноши и отрока, то все усилия его и стремления направятся к сладострастию. Мы можем жить без четырех чувств, т.е. без зрения, слуха, обоняния и осязания. Но без вкуса и пищи человеческое тело существовать не может. Поэтому должно стараться принимать пищу такую и в таком количестве, чтобы она не обременяла тела и не подавляла свободы души; потому что приходится и есть, и прогуливаться, и спать, и переваривать, а когда жилы надуются, бороться с похотливыми возбуждениями.» 

***

…Поэтому и ученейший муж Гален, толкователь Гиппократа, в увещевании медицинском говорит, что атлеты, которых жизнь и искусство состояло в обжорстве, не могут не долго жить, не быть здоровыми; и их души до того погружены в чрезмерное количество крови и в жир, будто в грязь, что они не могут мыслить не о чем светлом, не о чем небесном, а только о мясах, о отрыжке и прожорливости желудка.

Диоген утверждает, что тираны и разрушители городов, войны с врагами и войны гражданские появляются не из простой пищи, состоящей из овощей и плодов, но из-за мяса и кушаний лакомых. И что особенно удивительно, защитник чувственного удовольствия Эпикур, наполнил все свои книги толкованиями об овощах и плодах, и говорит, что следует жить простою пищею: потому что мясо и кушанья изысканные приготавливаются с великими хлопотами и несчастиями, и приобретение их соединяется с большим мучением, чем употребление с удовольствием.

Тела же наши нуждаются только в пище и питье. Где есть вода и хлеб, и прочее тому подобное , там природа удовлетворена. Что будет сверх того, то относится не к необходимой потребности жизни, а к порочному плотскому удовольствию. Питье и вода должны утолять не страсть к наслаждению, а жажду и голод. Питающийся мясом, нуждается и в не мясной пище. А потребляющие простую пищу не чувствуют необходимости в мясе….

…Итак, какою пищею здоровье восстанавливается, той может оно и сохранятся; пусть никто не думает, что овощи производят болезни. Правда, овощи не сообщают силы известного Милона Кротонского. Которые рождаются от мяса и поддерживаются ими; но зачем мужу мудрому и Христову философу иметь такую крепость, которая необходима атлетам и воинам, которая. если бы он имел ее, склонила бы его к порокам? 

Мясо считают нужным для здоровья те, которые хотят злоупотребить сладострастием, и погрузится в грязь похотей, горят постоянно страстью к совокуплению.

Христианину необходимо здоровье без чрезмерных сил. Нас не должно смущать и, то что последователи этого образа жизни редки: потому, что редки и друзья добрые и верные, скромные и воздержанные, и добродетель всегда редка. Читай о воздержании Фабриция, о бедности Курия, и даже в таком большом городе едва найдешь немногих, которым можешь подражать. Не беспокойся, если перестанешь есть мясо: искусство, которому учились птицеловы и охотники, не окажется напрасным. Читаем, что некоторые больные ломотой в суставах и подагрою, выздоравливали, когда вследствие конфискации имущества принуждены были довольствоваться простым столом и бедною пищею.»

***

…Диксарх в книгах о древностях и в описании Греции рассказывает, что в царствование Сатурна , то есть в золотой век, когда земля все производила в изобилии , никто не ел мяса, но все питались плодами и яблоками, которые давала земля без обработки..
Ксенофонт , описывает в восьми книгах жизнь Кира, царя персов, утверждает, что они употребляли в пищу ячную крупу, кресс, соль и ржаной хлеб.
О столе и умеренности лакедемонян свидетельствуют как вышеописанный Ксенофонт и Феофраст, так и все прочие греческие писатели.

Стоик Херемон, муж ученейший, рассказывает о древних египетских жрецах, что отложив всякие мирские занятия и заботы, они постоянно пребывали в храме, и занимались созерцанием природы вещей, положением и течением звезд, никогда не сообщались с женами, с тех пор, как посвящали себя божественному служению, никогда не виделись с родными и близкими, даже с детьми, от мяса и вина всегда воздерживались, как ради тонкости чувства и по причине головокружения, которому подвергались от малого количества пищи, так особенно по причине страстных влечений, которые рождаются от этого рода пищи и питья. …»

***

Иосиф, во второй истории плена иудейского, в восемнадцатой книге древностей и в двух книгах против Аппиона, описывает три иудейские секты: фарисеев, саддукеев и ессеев. Из них он превозносит последних чрезвычайными похвалами, за то, что они всегда воздерживались от жен, вина и мяса и ежедневный пост обратили в природу.

О жизни их издал особую книгу и ученейший муж Филон. Неант Цизический и Асклепиад Кипрский писали, что в тот век, когда на востоке царствовал Цигмалеон, мясо в пищу не употреблялось. Евбуль, изложивший историю Митры во многих книгах, рассказывает, что у персов есть три рода магов, из коих первые, самые ученые и красноречивые, не употребляют в пищу ничего, кроме муки и овощей. 

В Элевзисе считается обычным воздерживаться от птиц, рыб и некоторых плодов. Бардесан, муж вавилонский, разделил индийцев гимнософистов на две секты, из которых одну назвал брахманами, другую саманеями: они соблюдали такое воздержание, что питаются только плодами деревьев, растущих у реки Ганга, или общенародною пищею из риса или муки; и когда царь приходил к ним, то творит им поклонение, и полагает, что мир его области зависит от их молитв.

Евкрипид рассказывает, что оракулы Юпитера на острове Крит воздерживаются не только от мяса, но и от вареной пищи. Философ Ксенократ писал, что из законов Триптолема, у афинян осталось только три заповеди в храме Элеввинском: должно почитать родителей, должно чтить богов, не должно есть мясо. Орфей в своих стихах высказывает решительное отвращение от мяса. Привел бы я к стыду нашему свидетельства о воздержании Пифагора, Сократа, Антисфена и других, если бы это не было слишком длинно и не нуждалось в особом сочинении.

***

Это говорилось о суждениях и примерах философов. Теперь, переходя к началу рода человеческого, то есть в свою область, я покажу, что в первый раз Адам получил в раю заповедь, вкушая все плоды, воздерживаться от одного дерева. Райское блаженство не могло состоятся без воздержания в пище. 

Пока он постился, был в раю; вкусил и был изгнан; когда же был изгнан, немедленно женился. Тощий в раю он был девственником, сытый на земле, соединился браком. Впрочем, и изгнанный он не тотчас же получил дозволение питаться мясом; но в пищу ему назначаются только яблоки древесные, плоды посевов и овощи травные, чтобы и будучи в ссылке из рая, он питался не мясом, которого в раю не было, но подобием плодов райских.

Впоследствии же Бог, видя, что сердце человеческое прилежно помышляет на злая от юности и что дух Его не мог пребывать на человечьих сих, дана была плоть, осудил на потоп дела плоти, и для испытания прожорливости людей, дал им позволение есть мясо, чтобы видя все себе позволенным, они позволенного не особо желали, чтобы заповедь не обращалась в повод к преступлению. 

Впрочем, и тогда пост был отчасти заповедован. Ибо как скоро одни животные считаются чистыми, другие нечистыми, и в ковчег Ноев вводятся нечистых по два, а чистых число нечетное(во всяком случае употребление в пищу нечистых было устранено: потому что иначе название нечистыми не имело бы основания): то пост отчасти был установлен, так как в исключении некоторых заключалось наставление о воздержании вообще.

Из-за чего потерял первородство свое Исав? Не из-за пищи ли? И нетерпения удовлетворить аппетит он мог искупить слезами. Изгнанный из Египта и имевший быть введенным в землю текущую медом и молоком, народ израильский требует египетских мяс, дынь и прочего. О дабы, говорит он, были измерли мы уязвени от Господа в земли египетской, егда стьдяхом над котлами мясными(Исх. 16.3). И еще: кто ты напитаешь мясы? Помянухом рыбы, яже ядохом в земли египетской тене, и огурцы, и дыни и чеснок, и лук, и другое. Ныне же душа наша иссохла, ничтоже точию манна предь очима нишима (Числ.11.4-6).

Пренебрегая ангельскою пищею, они вздыхают о мясах египетских. Моисей , в продолжении 40 дней и ночей не евший, говорит с Богом на горе Синай, доказывая еще тогда, что не о хлебе едином живет человек, но о всяком слове Божием; а народ , сытый , делает идолов. Тот, с пустым желудком, получает закон, писанный перстом Божием; а этот, садясь есть и пить, и вставая играть, переливает золото в тельца и египетского быка предпочитает величию Господнему. Подвиг стольких дней погибает от пресыщения одного часа……

…Почему и Господь и Спаситель наш, преобразившись на горе, показал собой во славе Моисея и Илию не ради безразличия девства и брака, как думают некоторые, а ради сообщества в посте. Впрочем, Моисей и Илия были образом закона и пророков, как это ясно свидетельствует евангельское писании: глагольства исходя его, его же хотящее скончате в Ерусалиме (Лук 9.310. Ибо закон и пророки говорят о страданиях Господа, а не девстве и браке….

Да и вторичное написание скрижалей (Моисей) не мог испросить, без поста. Что было потеряно пьянством, то найдено воздержанием. Откуда видно, что мы чрез пост можем снова войти в рай, из которого были выгнаны за насыщение. В Исходе говорится о сражении против Амалика при молитве Моисея и после всего народа, продолжившемся до самого вечера. (Исх 17). Иисус сын Навин, предписал солнцу и луне, и войско продолжало пост более чем на один день. (Нав. 10)

Саул, как пишется в книге Царей, говорит: проклят иже яси будешь хлеб даже до вечера, дондеже отмщу врагам моим. И не вкусиша муже вси хлеба, и вся земля обьдаше( 1 Цар. 14.24.25) И обязательность раз обещенного Господу поста была такова, что Иоанофан, виновник победы, был облечен жребием, не мог отклонить греха неведенья, воздвиг против себя руку отца , и едва спасся благодаря просьбам народа. Илия, приготовившись сорокодневным постом, видит Бога на горе Хорив и слышит от Него: что ты здесь илия (3 Цар.19.9) Гораздо дружественнее этот голос, чем известный в книге Бытия: Адам, где ты есть (Быт. 3.9)?

Тот приводил в ужас сытого и погубившего себя, а этот обращался с ласкою к постящемуся рабу. Самуил, собравший народ в Масфате, укрепил его назначенным там постом и сделал его сильнее врагов.
Слезы, встретеши и уничиженный образ жизни царя Езекия сокрушили, низложили и победили нападение ассириян и могущество Сеннахирима (Исаи. 37).
А город Нивения, скорбным постом отклонил угрожающий гнев Господен; умилостливили его и Содома и Гоморра, если бы захотели принести покаяние и соеденить с покаянием слезы, вспомошествуемые постом.

Нечестивый царь Ахав постом и вретищем достиг того, что избежал приговора Божия, и неиспровержение дома его отложено было ко дням потомства его. Анна, жена Елканы удостоилась наполнить сыном чрево, которое было пусто от неупотребления пищи. Угрожает опасность волхвам в Вавилоне, избиваются все толкователи снов, ворожеи и гадатели. Даниил и три отрока удостаиваются чрез пост откровения; и вскормленные шелушными плодами, оказываются красивее и разумнее тех, кто питался мясом со стола царского. (Дан. 1. и 2). 

Потом пишется, что Даниил постился в продолжении трех седмиц; вкусного хлеба он не ел, мясо и вино не входили в его уста, маслом он не умащал себя; и пришел к нему ангел с словами: Даниил, ты человек достойный сожаления (Дан.9, 23). Но явившийся достойным Божего, сожаления, после поста был во рву страшен для львов. Что за прекрасная вещь, которая Бога умилоствливает, львов укращает, демонов устрашает!
И посылается к нему Аввакум с обедом, который нес он жнецам (хотя этого мы не нашли в еврейских списках). Такого столового прислужника удостоилась седмица, проведенная без пищи (Дан.14)

Давид, когда угрожала ему опасность от сына, совершил после прелюбодеяния в пепле и посте, говоря: Эн пепел яко хлеб ядях, и питие мое с плачем растворях(Пс. 101,10). Подкосились колени мои от поста... (Пс. 108.24).
И действительно, тогда от Нафана: Господь загладил твой грех, (2 Цар 12.13) Самсон и Самуил не пили вина и сикеры. Ибо они были сыновьями обета, и зачаты чрез воздержание и пост.
Аарон и другие священники, имея войти в храм, не пили ничего, что могло опьянить, да не умрут(Исх. 10.9). Откуда мы заключаем, что служащие в церкви в нетрезвом виде заслуживают смерти.

Почему Израилю дается упрек: напаиваете назореев моих вином (Амос. 2.12). Ионадав, сын Рихава, заповедовал своим сыновьям не пить вина до века. Когда Иеремия принес им вино, чтобы они пили, а они пить не захотели, Господь сказал, через пророка: поелеку повиновались вы заповеди Ионадова отца нашего, не оскудеет муж от сынов Ионадавлих, сына Рихава, стой перед лицом моим все дни(Иер. 35).
В преддверии евангелия вводится единомужняя Анна, дочь Фануилова, всегда пребывающая в посте; и Господа девственника зачинает продолжительная чистота и продолжительный пост..

Предтеча Его и провозвестник Иоанн, питался аркидами и диким медом, а не мясом: этою пищею полагается основание пустынножительству и колыбели монахов.
Да и сам Господь освятил свое крещение четыредесятидневным постом, и научил, что стрелы демонские не могут быть побеждены кроме молитвы и поста.
Корнелий, сотник удостоился получить Духа Святого до крещения через милостыни и частые посты.

Апостол Павел после голода и жажды, и других своих трудов, после опасностей от разбойников, кораблекрушений, одиночества, исчисляет и частые посты.
А ученику Тимофею, страдавшему желудком и переносившему очень многие болезни, советует умеренное употребление вина: к тому не пий воды, говорит он (1 Тим. 5.23).
Но кому говорит: "тому не пей воды", тот очевидно прежде пил воду. И этой уступки он не сделал бы, если бы того не требовали частые недуги и болезнь желудка.

Правда, что апостол укоряет тех, которые запрещали брак и повелевали воздерживаться от пищи, которую Бог сотворил в съеденье с благодарением (1 Тим.4), делает указание на Маркиана, Тациана и других еретиков, которые назначают постное воздержание, оскверняя, привирая и делая омерзительными произведения Творца. 

Но мы хвалим всякое творение Божие, и предпочитаем только сухощавость тучности, воздержание роскоши, пост сытости. Ибо муж в трудах утруждает себя, и изнуждает погибель свою (Притч. 16.26) И от дней Иоанна Крестителя (постника и девственника) царствие небесное с нуждею воспринемляется, и нужднецы восхищают е (Матф. 11.12)Мы боимся, чтобы пришествие вечного судьи не застало нас, как во дни потопа и разрушения Садома и Гоморы, ядущими и пьющими, женящимися и выходящими замуж. Ибо и потоп и огонь с небес одинаково застали пресыщение и браги, которые истребили.

И не удевительно, если апостол повелевает покупать и вкушать все, что продается на рынке (1 Кор. 10), когда для идолослужителей еще, так сказать, и в храмах идольских как бы питающихся идоложертвенным, высшим воздержание было только не есть языческих явств (1 Кор 10). Если он говорит Римлянам: едящий не ядящего да не укоряет, а не ядящий ядящего да не осуждает (Рим.14.3), то не утверждает равно значения поста и пресыщения, но говорит против тех, кои уверовав во Христа, еще иудействовали, и уверовавших из язычников увещевает, чтобы своей пищею они не соблазняли их, бывших еще слишком слабых в вере. Наконец в дальнейших словах говорится тоже самое. В том извещен есмь о Христе Иисусе, яко уничтоже скверно само собою, точно помышляющему что скверно быть, оно му скверно есть…

Настанет бо царстие Божие брашно и питие (Рим. 14) И чтобы кто не подумал, что это говорится о постах, а не иудейском суеверии, он там же рассуждает « о верующий ест все, а немощный зелень ест» (там же ст.2). И еще: … «Ядущие ест, благодарит Господа, не ядущий, благодарит Бога.» Ибо бывшим еще не твердыми в вере и считавшим одно мясо чистым, а другое не чистым и признавшим некоторое различие между одним и другим, думавшим например, что суббота и новомесячные и праздники кущей святее чем причие дни, повелевается есть овощи, которые употребляются в пищу всеми безразлично, более же твердые в вере признавали все мясо и все дни одинаковыми.

А что он осмелился высказать, что Господа называли фарисеи ядящим и винопийцей, потому, что Он и ходил на брачные пиршества, и не пренебрегал сообществом с грешниками, то я думаю, он это делает в нашу пользу. Это тот Господь - как полагаешь ты ядущий, - Который освятил сорокодневным постом христиан, Который называет блаженными алчущих и жаждущих, Который говорит, что он имеет брашно не такое, какое разумели ученики, но которое во веки не погибнет, Который запрещает думать о завтрашнем дне, о котором хотя говорится, что Он алкал и жаждал, и ходил часто на пиршества, но о котором, исключая таинства, которое предложил в образ своего страдания, и в удостоверении истине своего тела, не пишется, что услаждал гортань или чрево.

Это тот Господь, Который повествует, что облекавшийся в порфиру богач за пиршества находился в аде, а о бедном Лазере говорит, что за голод он в лоне авраамовом, который повелевает намащивать голову и умывать лицо когда постимся, чтобы постится не для славы человеческой, но для Господа, Который хотя по воскресении и съедает часть рыбы печеной и сот, но не по причине голода и не для услаждения гортани, но для доказательства истинности своего тела.»

Две книги против Иовиниана. _Иероним Стридонский_ 




> Его, кстати, аргумент, что как это так - "Индия ядерная страна, убивает людей, а животных нельзя кушать?"


Это не аргумент, это самоопровержение или недоумение, ибо существование Индии, а также адвентистов, толстовцев и кришнаитов делает написание его и иных книг впредь избыточным.

До даже с точки зрения светской медицины, например советской, не чувствуется что мясо это главпродукт, а вегетарианцев неизбежно преследует некий антимясной авитаминоз. Да и как можно признавая заслуги Индии в создании атомного оружия, подозревать что они едят что-то не то?

*Большая советская энциклопедия* 

Вегетарианство (англ. vegetarian, от позднелатинского vegetabilis — растительный) система питания, исключающая из пищи продукты животного происхождения, в том числе рыбу и птицу. Последователи вегетарианства считают, что только растительная пища является естественным питанием человека. 

Некоторая часть вегетарианцев («старовегетарианцы») употребляют в пищу продукты растительного происхождения только сырыми, другие употребляют их также в жареном и варёном виде, наконец «младовегетарианцы» наряду с растительной пищей включают в рацион молочные продукты и яйца. 

Питание, рекомендуемое «младовегетарианцами», покрывает все потребности организма в питательных веществах, поэтому с физиологической точки зрения вполне допустимо. Вегетарианство получило широкое распространение в Европе в 1-й половине 19 в. (особенно в странах, где растительная пища, включая и плоды, была наиболее доступна широким слоям населения), в России — несколько позже и в первую очередь среди различных религиозных сект (духоборы, белоризцы, «свободники» и др.) и некоторых слоев интеллигенции (особенно последователей «толстовства»). 

В СССР вегетарианство не получило распространения. Современная наука о питании, опираясь на исследования физиологии и биохимии, рекомендует смешанное питание (растительными и животными продуктами). В пище животного происхождения содержатся очень важные для жизнедеятельности человеческого организма сложные аминокислоты. 

Для того чтобы покрыть физиологическую потребность организма в белке растительной пищей, необходимо большее количество её; перегрузка растительной пищей органов пищеварения может вызвать ряд нарушений и даже хронических заболеваний. Кроме того, растительный белок усваивается значительно хуже, чем животный. 

Так, белок чёрного хлеба усваивается на 48—70%, картофеля — на 60—68%, гречневой каши — на 60—70%, пшённой — на 50%, в то время как белки мяса, рыбы, яиц и молока усваиваются до 98%. Животные продукты (молоко, яйца, мясо, печень, жирная рыба) содержат витамины А, В и некоторые другие. 

Однако физиологическая потребность в углеводах, жирах, минеральных солях и витаминах может быть обеспечена и растительной пищей даже при повышенной мышечной нагрузке (например, при занятиях спортом). 

Вегетарианское питание с лечебной целью применяют при некоторых заболеваниях (гипертоническая болезнь, атеросклероз, болезни сердца и сосудов, острые и хронические заболевания почек, мочекислый диатез, подагра и др.). В этих случаях к растительной пище полезно добавлять молоко и яйца. Временный перевод на вегетарианское питание осуществляют постепенно, так как быстрый переход может вызвать резкую слабость и угнетённое состояние. 

Источник

----------


## Ади Раса дд

....я не вижу смысла что-то доказывать человеку, который не хочет ничего слушать.
Это как биться головой об стенку.
Способность что-либо принять от другого человека - исходит от его готовности слушать.
Но если человек уже в чем-то убежден и кроме своего убеждения ничего не воспринимает,
его способность вас слышать - на нуле.
Зачем трезвонить в квартиру, в которой никто не живет?....)
Если вы хотите помочь такому человеку - кормите его прасадом и все.
Тогда спустя время он сам спросит вас о вегетарианстве.
У меня такой опыт есть.

----------

